# First PL meet



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 23, 2019)

I have my first powerlifting mock meet coming up this weekend. It will be awesome to get involved and see what the environment is. I have some questions regarding this last week of prep, what should I be doing how should I be training any tips or advice would be welcomed.


----------



## snake (Sep 24, 2019)

Everyone is different but here's what worked for me.

Assume Sat is the meet day. The sat before was warm ups and my opener as a single in Squats and then DL. Max singles are only for game day! Off Sun. Mon was warm up and my opener in the bench. Tue-Fri was nothing, I mean nothing. I wouldn't even go to the mall and walk around with the Wife/GF. Stretch out every day but don't over pull. Tue-Fri are is the longest 4 days of your life and will drive most PLers bat shit crazy.

As for a cut, I never had to do it.


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 24, 2019)

Good luck Kansan


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 24, 2019)

snake said:


> Everyone is different but here's what worked for me.
> 
> Assume Sat is the meet day. The sat before was warm ups and my opener as a single in Squats and then DL. Max singles are only for game day! Off Sun. Mon was warm up and my opener in the bench. Tue-Fri was nothing, I mean nothing. I wouldn't even go to the mall and walk around with the Wife/GF. Stretch out every day but don't over pull. Tue-Fri are is the longest 4 days of your life and will drive most PLers bat shit crazy.
> 
> As for a cut, I never had to do it.


thanks for the advice I’m sure ill get some advice from some buddies there as well on meet day.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 24, 2019)

Pick out a sexy singlet, u dont want to show up looking like a bum.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2019)

I know I’m a few days late here but the last week should have been programmed in your meet prep cycle. 

Pillar always had us take off and get a deep tissue massage on Tuesday and like Snake said stay loose till meet day.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 8, 2019)

It's a mock meet. Play around with it and find what works. If you go the massage route do not go any later then tuesday. You can do groove work until Wed.

There's a fine line between super-compensating for the meet, and becoming detrained. Of worse - if you peaked early. 

With no idea of what you've done for training leading up, it's hard to say. Do you have a coach? Beauty of a mock meet is you can experiment. Do a little research online. There's a few different theories on the last week - 10 days of meet prep. Try one that looks like a good fit and see what happens.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2019)

are you sure your ugly enough for a sport like PL?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 8, 2019)

Tren4Life said:


> I know I’m a few days late here but the last week should have been programmed in your meet prep cycle.
> 
> Pillar always had us take off and get a deep tissue massage on Tuesday and like Snake said stay loose till meet day.



Happy Ending ?


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillar has gone you just need to accept it and move on



Tren4Life said:


> I know I’m a few days late here but the last week should have been programmed in your meet prep cycle.
> 
> Pillar always had us take off and get a deep tissue massage on Tuesday and like Snake said stay loose till meet day.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 9, 2019)

The meet went well. I learned a lot mostly that I need to pay attention to commands. Didn’t get to deadlift because I had to go into work but it definitely gave me the itch. Reminded me of my old days of wrestling tournaments on saturdays with less people of course


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> Pillar has gone you just need to accept it and move on




Nothing really useful to say about powerlifting, just a stab at me. 
I did hurt your feelings. 
I’m glad to be back, thanks for asking.


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

It was a joke I will take note for future that your a bit touchy in the subject 



Tren4Life said:


> Nothing really useful to say about powerlifting, just a stab at me.
> I did hurt your feelings.
> I’m glad to be back, thanks for asking.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> It was a joke I will take note for future that your a bit touchy in the subject


You guys are so cute


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2019)

Guys, don’t let Hulksmash bait you. Tren4life is his other screen name.


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

You can tell 



Jin said:


> Guys, don’t let Hulksmash bait you. Tren4life is his other screen name.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> Guys, don’t let Hulksmash bait you. Tren4life is his other screen name.


Makes sense


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> Guys, don’t let Hulksmash bait you. Tren4life is his other screen name.



hook 


Trump said:


> You can tell




line 



Straight30weight said:


> Makes sense




and sinker.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 9, 2019)

Glad you had a successful day. Powerlifting is a great sport


----------



## Adking29 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Reminded me of my old days of wrestling tournaments



A fellow Kansan that also wrestled. Awesome. I come from the best wrestling high school in all of Kansas :32 (13):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 26, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> A fellow Kansan that also wrestled. Awesome. I come from the best wrestling high school in all of Kansas :32 (13):



I just saw this but what school was it? I went to maize and we had some good wrestlers in the Wichita area


----------

